# Harrys House - Suffolk - Nov 2012



## UE-OMJ (Nov 26, 2012)

I saw this place on derelictplaces a few days ago and just knew I had to see it, thanks to the original poster for this one. For me it was a bit like a newer version of the crooked house, not as good but still a very nice explore. It was a bit of a puzzle as there was a calendar on the wall dated 1986, but other bits in there dated as recent as 2006!

So the next day I headed off on a 4 hour round trip in awful weather, I just REALLY wanted to see this. I've had other nice places vanish before I could see them, so it was a case of go now and not wait.


This site had the house, a caravan out the back and some out-buildings. All made the trip out there really worth it.


I'll let the photos do the talking. No history on this one...












































































Ok, lets head to the house itself...













That egg in there was still whole...
































































































































Thanks for looking as always, and thanks to the original poster of this (you know who you are) for finding this little gem 

.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 26, 2012)

It does have that feel like someone is watching!!Great photos.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 26, 2012)

Awesome report dude! Love locations like this, you just can't beat them!


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 26, 2012)

*Very nice! Love the ole photos...*


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 26, 2012)

Thats nuts that it's still like that! Fantastic shots as usual. 
Lol same singer machine I saw in a chateau near Switzerland last week  
Cheers for sharing dude!


----------



## scribble (Nov 26, 2012)

Lovely hats! The schoolboy photo is like one I have of my Dad.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Nov 26, 2012)

lovely photos, this is on the to do list even more now!


----------



## Pen15 (Nov 26, 2012)

Certainly is a good place to see before it gets chaved.

Well done for capturing the essance and mood OMJ


----------



## darbians (Nov 27, 2012)

Really nice shots I hope I get here soon


UrbanX said:


> Lol same singer machine I saw in a chateau near Switzerland last week
> Cheers for sharing dude!



I found one in great condition in a shed a few weeks ago. Sadly the house was a no go so the shed was the whole explore!


----------



## mrtoby (Nov 27, 2012)

yes, love it. My next one hopefully.....


----------



## Ratters (Nov 27, 2012)

Excellent place & report


----------



## mrscorp (Nov 27, 2012)

Very Nice, the bed shot looks as though the person had just got out of it not long ago! excellent!


----------



## Silent Hill (Nov 27, 2012)

Emotions can run high when confronted with abandonments such as this. 

Poor Harry :sad:


----------



## steve2109 (Nov 28, 2012)

Bike Porn ! Great shots mate, caught it well.. love the caravan interior reminds me of holidays in the 70's ! (yes i am that old !)


----------



## urban phantom (Nov 28, 2012)

nice work thanks for sharing


----------



## MPurbex (Nov 29, 2012)

thats a great little find! 

love the close up shots of objects...

am thinking yeah i wanna go there but i cant see how i would be able to do a report on it and add much new thats not already here tbh! 

i must investigate the old farm near me i keep talking about exploring...it could be a gem like this!


----------

